# New Section - The Kitchen



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

After talking with Bullybreed I decided to add a new section for food. I have got to see you guys best stuff to try. Have fun.

Please post full recipes and photos are a plus.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Great idea, guys.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Food, cigars, and drinks go hand in hand...
in hand.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Can we get a "HELL YEAH"??????????


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Can we get a "HELL YEAH"??????????


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool idea...thanks Bull and Stog.


----------

